

Show HN: PHP For Affiliate Marketers Free Today at Amazon.com - RawData
http://www.amazon.com/PHP-Programming-Affiliate-Marketers-ebook/dp/B00A2TTNR0

======
mdgrech23
This should lay the groundwork for plenty of poorly built sites that are
easily hacked...

~~~
RawData
because teaching people the basics like variables and if/else statements will
lead to poorly built sites?? Everyone has to start somewhere.

------
jeffehobbs
spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam

~~~
RawData
how so?

